# Does anyone feed Timberwolf Dog Food?



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi...wondering about a food called ....TimberWolf --- anyone have any pros or cons about this food?

Thanks


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

OOPS Wrong brand I thought you said Taste of the Wild lmao


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok...well how is Taste of the Wild?....looking to branch out on dog foods ...don't want my guy to get bored....I need a few really good ones to rotate....I already like Blue Wilderness

Thanks for any info


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I do currently and have in the past. It is the only super premium brand that I've tried that my dog does great on! Taste of the Wild is a close second. 

I do notice that upon start of feeding Timberwolf the dogs poop alot more, but it is always solid and then after a couple of weeks the amount of poop is less and still perfectly formed.

Pros are : Shiny coat, no eye goobers, perfect poop, less body odor (doggie smell) no itching or paw licking, very palatable!

Cons are: Quite expensive, I have to mail order it, seems to lose delicious aroma fairly quickly once opened.

I tried several middle of the road brands that you can buy at Petsmart and had to return to Timberwolf. To many digestive issues with the others. Taste of the Wild is excellent, but not as well received as the Timberwolf.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks so much....have you tried all the flavors? ...which do you think is better? ....and can you rotate between the flavors frequently?

Have you ever tried Blue Wilderness?


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Hi...I haven't tried any of the Blue Buffalo foods. I have looked at them and I probably will try them at some point, but I haven't gotten around to it! The Wilderness protein level is a little high imo, but that doesn't mean I won't try it someday. Evo did not work too well for my dogs.

I have used all the flavors of Timberwolf. The only one that I didn't like so much was the Wild and Natural Dry. The kibbles are so small they are like beebees! The formula is fine and the dogs liked it, but the tiny kibble is a little too tiny.

I switch flavors with every bag! I buy three bags at a time and they are all different. Right now we are using Wilderness, next will be Ocean Blue and after that Dakota Bison. 

I do recommend the food and have turned my friend onto it and her two older dogs went from dry and dull to thick, shiny and glorious! The dogs were on California Natural reduced calorie and they looked bad. Especially her Rottie. After a year on TW, you wouldn't believe the Rottie was the same dog. They refused to eat the CN after I gave her a bag of TW! She blames me for her dogs pickiness, lol!


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks so much....do you have pics of your dogs? -- what kind of dog - small, medium or large?

I am going to try TimberWolf -- there's a store near me that carries it. -- I'm going to go tomorrow. Happy Easter!


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Timberwolf is probably the best food I’ve ever feed my dogs. Unfortunately, a year ago, Dusk just up and refused to eat it. He lost about 10 pounds while I was being stubborn. I ended up buying a bag of TOTW on a whim, and he loved it. So everyone ate that all the up till I switched to raw a month ago. 

Timberwolf is amazing stuff though. And you can order it direct from the suppiler wth no shipping fees.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Happy Easter to you too! 

I currently have a black Standard Schnauzer. She is a medium sized dog (37 lbs.). I have fed TW to a previous dog, a large German Shepherd. My friend feeds TW to her Rottweiler and her Australian Shepherd. I am getting a new puppy this summer, a Llewellyn Setter. This is a med/large dog. She will also most likely be eating TW. The breeder feeds Kirkland and says they have sensitive digestive systems. I have found TW to be excellent for sensitive digestion. My Shepherd would get diarrhea very easily, but not on TW.

Here are some pics!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I should of add but I have had heard bad things about that brand Timberwolf 
http://forums.dogfoodproject.com/dosearch.php

List of foods you could rotate are 
Orijen
Wellness Core 
Nature's Varitey
Innova
EVO
Eagle Pack Holistic Select


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

HersheyPup ....your dogs are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

My dogs did not do well on timberwolf. We tried it for a couple of months and they just didn't do good on it. They are currently on taste of the wild, which is one of the foods they do the best on.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I fed Timberwolf for several years before their $6.00 a bag price increase. The dogs did well on it and loved it. I was very happy with it. I rotated between the Elk and Salmon, Dakota Bison and Ocean Blue. 

Unfortunately, when Buck came along he couldn't handle it - too rich for him. So I had to switch to something everyone could eat and something that didn't break the bank.


----------

